

Your brain on molly - chapulin
http://fusion.net/story/161283/this-is-your-brain-on-ecstasy/

======
a_shane
While I'm always interested to read about effects of MDMA on the brain, I
can't help but take issue with the negative, tsk-tsk tone of this article.
They make MDMA out to sound like this drug which makes you lose all
inhibitions and any real sense of control, yet I've known far more people who
have made bad choices (driven recklessly, had unprotected sex, gotten into
fistfights, etc) while under the influence of practically every other kind of
intoxicant - usually alcohol.

On that note, I think that it's interesting how our societies demonize MDMA
(largely, I think because it's not sold legally, like alcohol is.) I see tons
of articles published discussing the good and bad sides of MDMA use, but
rarely see articles circulating around which discuss why we should or
shouldn't drink on the weekends, or the long-term effects of binge drinking.
It seems like alcohol is the accepted form of abusing our bodies because we've
been doing it for so long, and because it's a larger, more public part of our
culture.

~~~
dragonwriter
> I see tons of articles published discussing the good and bad sides of MDMA
> use, but rarely see articles circulating around which discuss why we should
> or shouldn't drink on the weekends, or the long-term effects of binge
> drinking.

Strange, I see a _vastly_ more articles getting popular media attention
relating the health effects (good or ill) of various usage patterns of alcohol
than the same for MDMA. Like, several orders of magnitude more.

